# Green Mountain StrainerS



## Ole Rivers (Jul 7, 2005)

Oops! Looks like I combined the locations... scoozemwa!


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## Ole Rivers (Jul 7, 2005)

Added some new pics of Canyon Big Bend Strainer 5/9/17 at around 320 cfs 
https://goo.gl/photos/6xCupRVkaS7qf4dZA 
and Canyon Narrows Big Hole Strainer 
https://goo.gl/photos/q2dPyBPwDNyvBG556

If you're planning to boat these guys at these early lower flows it may be a good idea to at least scout them and maybe take a chain saw. 

If you do boat them, let us know. 

Flows were raised yesterday from the winter flow of 220 to 330 so it may be in the 330-500 or so range in the coming days...


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## ColoradoDave (Jun 3, 2010)

The Canyon Narrows Big Hole Strainer is a ' Read and Run' ner's nightmare.


----------



## Rich (Sep 14, 2006)

What river are you discussing?


----------



## Ole Rivers (Jul 7, 2005)

Rich said:


> What river are you discussing?



Blue River in Green Mountain canyon in Colorado.


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## cuzin (Oct 4, 2007)

Ole Rivers said:


> Blue River in Green Mountain canyon in Colorado.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


Lower Blue below Green Mountain Reservoir, correct???


----------



## Ole Rivers (Jul 7, 2005)

Yep.


----------



## soggy_tortillas (Jul 22, 2014)

Looks so much different at those flows. The second one is a big bummer, thanks for the heads up.


----------

